# Useful sites



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

A couple of sites you might find useful.

http://www.pippins.me.uk/Romania/2004_index.htm

An excellent write up on a trip to Romania.

http://www.world-newspapers.com/

World newspapers, magazines, and news sites in English, sorted by country and region.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Enjoyed read the Romania report. Would love to do it someday.

Newpaper link very useful.


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

*"Romania - simply surprising"...*

... to quote from Romanian tourist brochures - and indeed it is. The web site quoted is mine, and we found Romania so wonderful we are returning this year. Lovely place, lovely people. A place for travellers and adventurers, but not for holiday makers.

Will we get to Bulgaria? That's the plan, with a web site to follow. Try Pippins later in the year to see


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: "Romania - simply surprising"...*

You obviously wanted us to try: http://www.pippins.me.uk

I did and enjoyed your travels.
I particularly empathised with you over your visit to Andorra.
We drove in from Spain and were as disappointed as you. Drove through to take the road to France, got stopped by snow. Turned back to leave via Spain and returned to the same campsite (Bourg-Madame) which we had left at 8am! 

Good luck on you future journeys.


----------



## 114694 (Jul 22, 2008)

*News*

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-48700-days0-orderasc-0.html


----------

